# Ihome won't charge my ipod nano (1stgen)



## tyler123123 (Jan 3, 2008)

Ok, I plugged in my ipod into my new ihome, it plays sound and everything perfectly, But then.... It wont charge!!! How do i fix this


----------



## Yankee Rose (Jul 14, 1999)

Hello:

Will your iPod charge when connected to your computer? I assume you use Windows (from reading your signature).


----------



## tyler123123 (Jan 3, 2008)

Yes, it will charge from the computer


----------



## Yankee Rose (Jul 14, 1999)

Hi again -

Did you update your software for the Nano? Make sure it is not locked, too.

Did you try jiggling the Nano _gently_ in the iHome dock? (I'm sure you probably did but want to check). Also check for obstructions on the connectors in the dock and in your iHome.

Did you give it a few minutes to set before it starts charging?

Do you have another iPod or a friend with one that you could test it with? That way you will pinpoint if it is the Nano or the iHome. If it won't charge another iPod, then I'd check into exchanging the iHome since it is new.

Hope that helps!


----------



## tyler123123 (Jan 3, 2008)

Ok, here are the answers in order:

1:Yes, it is the latest version.
2:Yes, that didn't work; everything is in check, but Is there suppossed to be 2 thicker curcit line things in the middle?
3:I let the battery drain!!
4:Yes, my mom's, she has the same ipod and dock, and hers charges in mine and hers


----------



## Yankee Rose (Jul 14, 1999)

OK.

The fact that your mom's exact same iPod will charge in your iHome shows that it is more than likely your iPod. Have you tried restoring your iPod? 

Which iHome do you have? iH5 with Universal iPod Case, iH5, iH5B or iH36W?


----------



## tyler123123 (Jan 3, 2008)

Ok, i will try restoring my ipod, but im not sure about the version. It is a black one witha remote and a bunch of dock add - ons


----------



## tyler123123 (Jan 3, 2008)

... It didn't work. I restored it and everything and apple dosen't have 1 section on ihomes.


----------



## tyler123123 (Jan 3, 2008)

Anyone there?????????????????


----------



## Yankee Rose (Jul 14, 1999)

Sorry about that - I somehow missed your last two replies. 

In checking iHome's support site, it appears it is an issue with your iPod and not the iHome.

Apple's Discussions has several threads on an iHome not charging an iPod, but I couldn't find one with the issue resolved.


----------



## tyler123123 (Jan 3, 2008)

NVM all that. I just got an ipod touch 8GB ( @<) )


----------



## Yankee Rose (Jul 14, 1999)

Cool! :up: Enjoy.


----------

